
Apply HN: Prime finds your best time to post to social media - jackatprime
Problem: Platforms such as Twitter and Instagram have average engagement rates lower than 5%. That means that all the time you spend preparing amazing posts and building a huge following is put to waste, because many of your followers are never actually seeing your content.<p>Solution: Prime’s patent pending algorithm analyzes tens, even hundreds, of thousands of personalized data points at rapid speeds. This is specifically useful for brands and companies with large international audiences across many different timezones.<p>Prime&#x27;s currently launched on iOS for Instagram (www.primeforinstagram.com). We&#x27;ve seen engagement rates organically increase by over 30% for users who post at their &quot;Prime time&quot; as calculated by Prime. Prime was featured on the home page of Product Hunt and has since also had some really great reviews on social media marketing blogs alongside platforms like Buffer (blogs including PH Creative and Netted). We are now really focused on expanding our user base and working with more global brands.<p>We&#x27;re looking for initial funding to build our team and expand the reach of our product; namely, to Twitter and a business based subscription service (which would include deeper analysis, more frequently updating information, and monthly reports for businesses as a form of monetization). We&#x27;re also talking with a number of the biggest social media platforms about licensing Prime&#x27;s powerful algorithm.
======
AznHisoka
The problem is the biggest brands post up to 20 times daily not once or twice
a day. Knowing the perfect time doesn't matter much other than perhaps posting
your best piece at that time.

~~~
jackatprime
Absolutely! That's why Prime finds up to 50 'prime times' for every day of the
week. Even within the space of one hour, there are certain times that will be
more active than others, and so simply posting sporadically doesn't guarantee
engagement.

------
brudgers
What is the status of the pending patent application? Is there a link to the
application?

~~~
jackatprime
It has been pending since last month; it's an Australian application and we're
planning on also applying for international patents in countries like the US
within the next 12 months. Generally Australian patents take at least a couple
of years to be reviewed.

------
jackatprime
This video provides an excellent snapshot of what Prime does:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbOugpVhR6w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbOugpVhR6w)

What's your Prime time? We'd love to hear your feedback!

------
lahdo
I would use your app if your tell me the best time to post on facebook, reddit
or hn.

~~~
jackatprime
Thanks for the feedback! We're working on integrating with Twitter at the
moment; and Facebook will probably follow shortly after (given that its
newsfeed algorithm does take into account post timing).

Reddit and forums like HN is something that could be a really interesting use
of Prime - I'll keep you posted on our progress with that :)

